# .

## Klya_Ksa

,    ,   
 ,   ***...     

 ,     .   ,     ,     ,         ,  ,   .
  ?   ,       ,     -     ,      ...  
 .   .   (!)     :yes:

----------


## labaluzska

,  ,   .     .        ,   ,    (  ),     " "   .       ,           .  ,     ,       .    .         .   ,           .    ,     .      ,     ,   .        : " , ..".          .                   ,     ,     ..  .       ,       .

----------


## Klya_Ksa

*labaluzska*,

----------

" ... ?"     ,      :Smilie: 

  ... -...    ?
,       :yes:

----------

,       ,  ,  .     .   ,  ,     .  ,     .       (     ).
     . , ,      -  ,  , ,   "",    . , ,     .    "".  " ",     ,   . .
 ... ,  ,     .   .

----------


## Klya_Ksa

> " ... ?"     ,     
> 
>   ... -...    ?
> ,

----------


## sema

> 


   )))

----------

:Smilie:  .       .

----------

> 


...       ?   :Frown:

----------

,       ,  ,  .  :War:  ,      ,   ,     .........     ,      ,       ,   !!!   !!!  ..... :Wink:

----------


## Klya_Ksa

**, 
  ,        :Embarrassment:

----------

*Klya_Ksa*,    ?

  , -...

----------


## Klya_Ksa

> *Klya_Ksa*,    ?
> 
>   , -...

----------


## Klya_Ksa

,

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> 





> 


 ...

    ?    ?    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> ?    ?


*N.a.t.a.l.i.*,    ,     ,  "  "   :Wow:   :Smilie:

----------


## Klya_Ksa

> ?    ?


 
*agur*, 
      ..

----------


## 1995

> ?   ,


    ,

----------


## Klya_Ksa

> ,


 
  ,   ?

----------


## 1995

> ,   ?


          (     ),     ,     ... :OnFire:

----------


## Klya_Ksa

> (     ),     ,     ...


    -  :yes:

----------


## agur

,     ,    "   ",       (     )   :Smilie:

----------


## 1995

> -


...       :Wink: 

     .       . ,        ,  ,   ,   ...    ,    .

----------


## sema

> ,     ,    "   ",       (     )


.   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,  "  "


  ,  .



> ..


--,       :yes: 

,   ,   ,   ,        .  :Smilie:

----------


## tanjucha

,           ", ,     ,      " (        ).   , ,  , , ,     !!! ...    " ,   " :EEK!:   "      ,      ..?",     : ",       "  :Wow:  :Abuse:           (  ,     :Wow: ).       ...

----------


## R@metBuh

,       , ,         :Wink: ,   ()      -   " ".!!! :OnFire:   :Asthanos:   :War:

----------

,        ,   -,    ...
   : "  ?" : "  "  :Wow: 
      ,    .  ,    ,   .     ,   .  -    ,   ,    .        ,    .    .  :Frown:

----------

,      ,       .
             !

----------


## Svetoch

!!!!   .  !!!      ...

----------


## .

!      ,    ,   .       ,   .     ,      ,         ,   .         ,    ,        .   3   ,  3       ,   , -   .  30 ,  ,   . ,     ...  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

!        !   . .  :Big Grin:

----------

-   ,         (!!)     !!!   :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> -   ,         (!!)     !!!


        ! :Wow:  :Wow: 
 ,  - !   !

----------


## enni

,     !

----------


## Panina24

,    ,     ,   ,    ( ,  ).

----------

.                .

----------


## shrilanka

> .


 :Wow: 



> .


   ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

(  ). ,    ()   ,   2-3          :Abuse:

----------

> (  ). ,    ()   ,   2-3


,   ,    -!

----------

> .                .


 ,  ?    !

----------


## YUM

> (  ). ,    ()   ,   2-3


,   !        .   !  :Frown:

----------

> ,   !        .   !


     ?

----------


## vladislavin

> !
>  ,  - !   !


!!!        ...  :Smilie: ))    ,       ,    ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## vladislavin

> -   ,         (!!)     !!!


  !!!        ,        -   !!!!  :Smilie: )))))))

----------


## YUM

> ?


,  -.     ....       -    "  ,   ".            :     . :Frown: 
  (  )                  .   ?      5-7     ?  ""     .

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


      ?  :Wow: 
 :yes:

----------


## olija

> 30 ,  ,   .


      .  .     ,  ,            .         .

----------

> ?


?

----------

> ,


  :Smilie:

----------

,                       , ..       :No:

----------

> 


   ?

----------

> ,                       , ..


   ,   :Big Grin:

----------

,    ,

----------

> ,    ,


 ,    ?     ,,

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :yes:   :Wow:

----------

> 


  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


..      :Wow:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ..


...   ,

----------

> 


   ,- ?

----------

> ,    ?     ,,


  :Wow:  ,      .         !

----------

> ,      .         !


,, :     ,    -?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      .         !


  :Wink:

----------

> 


 ?

----------

?   :Embarrassment: 



> 


        ,

----------


## shrilanka

** ,   ,    .   ,                :Smilie:

----------

> 


  , , , .
  ,-, ,-  -

----------


## YUM

> , , , ...


 ,      !       .  -    "-". (     ...)     (   -    :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------

> ,      !       .  -    "-". (     ...)     (   -   )


    ,   .   ,   :  ,        ! :Big Grin:

----------

> (   -


,     ,

----------


## enni

,    ,   ,   ,     ,      !           !     ,   --!     !

----------


## .

> olija
> 
> :
>  30 ,  ,   .
>      .  .     ,  ,            .         .


     -   .

----------


## olija

.        ,      .      ,       .        ,     -     .     ,        .     ,     .         .            .  ,    , , -  . .       .       .  -       ,    .    ,       .    ,    .         .   ,        .  -       .      .    ,  -  .       .     ,    . . :Big Grin:

----------


## .

,     ,         ,     .       ,     -    ,    (  ),  3 ,   3  .        ,         .   .  :Wow:

----------


## olija

.       . -   ,      . ,       .. / +        (   ).   ,  ,  (   )   - .   .     ,      . .   - ,  -   . :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

?  ,  ,    .  ,   ....
   : , ... :Wink:

----------


## -7

""  -  (   ...)   ,   ,     (  ) ..

         ...  "  " -     :yes: !!!
  ,      "" ,         ,   ...    "  ,  ".

----------


## .

> ?


      .     .    ,   ,    ,      .      , ,        .  ,   ,  .   ,          :Big Grin:  


> : , ...


     ,       .     ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## -7

> ,       .    ,


...      !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Uma Turman

.    .        - . 
  8        :Wow:

----------

> .    .        - . 
>   8


,         ,

----------


## shrilanka

> 8


  ,    .  :yes: 
       .

----------

> 8


  ,     10    ,         :Frown:

----------


## YUM

:



> .


  ,   ,         .  !     ,  ,        .    (       )  .        ?



> .


      .  . -  -,     :Frown:      - !   ...



> - .


 ?    ? -,     :Wink: 



> 8


       ?           ?

----------


## LDA

. 12 . 171   :  ,   ,        ( ,  ),   .                    ?

----------


## -7

> ?


  ?

  ,   .

----------


## Octopus

, ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

!!!10: . *      "":*

-<_>
   ...
    -<>
       <></>
       <> </>
       <>**</>

...!   :  : 
**? :Wow: 
  :
  1950.  *-!*

----------


## Octopus

> !!!10: . *      "":*
> 
>        <>**</>


 **

----------


## LDA

> , ,


   .

----------


## LDA

> ?
> 
>   ,   .


    ?

----------


## NikGerka

YUM,     , ,      ,         :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> YUM,     , ,      ,


   ,     !    - ,  -?      ,       :   ...   ,    ,    ,     :yes:

----------

> ?


         ?
 ! !  !

----------


## YUM

> ?
>  ! !  !


 ,   :Stick Out Tongue: 
...
 ...[IMG]http://img1.liveinternet.ru/images/a...4_7Cotton1.jpg[/IMG]

----------

> ...


     ?   :Wow:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,  
> ...
>  ...
> ____________


    :,      :Big Grin:

----------


## vladislavin

> :,


  ...

----------


## LDA

,       .

----------


## vladislavin

> ,       .


  :Smilie: ))

----------


## LDA

> ))


  :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

,      ,   , ,  ...
             ?
,  ,  ?     -  ""   (        ). ,    ,    ,  ...
   -,        
 (!)     .     ,   ,  "" ...
      ... !    .
:    !

----------

" "  .
  ,       ,      .  ,        ,   .
   ,    ,      .

----------


## shrilanka

> " "  .
>   ,       ,      .  ,        ,   .
>    ,    ,      .


  :Wow:

----------

,     -   ,       :OnFire: .
   ...

----------


## YUM

> ,     -   ,      .
>    ...


      ..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Octopus

.     ,     ...

----------

> .     ,     ...


   , , ?        ,  ,

----------


## Octopus

,   .     40                  .   ,       ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,       ...


  :Wow:  
:    (   )       .

----------


## LDA

> .     ,     ...


   ,                 :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ,


 .. ..    ! () :Big Grin:

----------


## Octopus

> ,


     ...  ,               (  ,      ) - ,  . ",    ",       ...

----------


## Octopus

> .. ..    ! ()


   ...   ,      ,    .

----------


## LDA

> ...  ,               (  ,      ) - ,  . ",    ",       ...


  :Smilie:         ,  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> . ",    ",


  .  -       :Wow:

----------


## Octopus

> .  -


    ,

----------

> .


   ,    ?

----------

> 40


  40 ?

----------

> ,      ,    .


  ?

----------


## Octopus

> ,    ?


      .    /.




> ?


,    .      .    -,   .  .

----------


## shrilanka

> -,   .


   ?

----------


## Octopus

:Smilie:

----------

> ?


  :  ,

----------


## shrilanka

> :  ,


  ?  :Wow:      ,    ?

----------


## Octopus

.   -    .  -     ...

----------


## shrilanka

> .   -    .  -     ...


     -    ?

----------


## Octopus

-...      -     ?  :Smilie:   ()  ,  -

----------

> -    ?


,, -  ()      :Big Grin:

----------


## Octopus

, -.   ,

----------

> -...      -     ?  ()  ,  -


 :         , ,,

----------

> , -.   ,


 ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


 :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> :         , ,,


    .   ( ,  )    -    :Grenade:

----------


## shrilanka

> , -.   ,


.

:     10     :Big Grin:

----------

> 


   :,  ,    :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

> :,  ,


    ?  :Wink:

----------

> ?


, ,  :    ,  ,      , .

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,  :    ,  ,      , .


             ?       ?  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

** , ,         :Cool:

----------


## YUM

> ** , ,


, ....     ,   ,  ,      :Wow: 
   ,    ..( ) ... :Redface:

----------


## LDA

> ** , ,


    ?    ,         ,      ,   .

----------

> ?    ,         ,      ,   .


 -,  - ?
 - ,

----------

> ,    ..( ) ..


 ,   .   -  ,   ,        .

----------

> ?


   ?  ,,   .

----------


## YUM

> ?    ,         ,      ,   .


   ,  20  (   ,  )   .   .

----------

> .


       ,      ,  ,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

**,      (    ,  )

----------


## shrilanka

> ?    ,         ,      ,   .





> ,  20  (   ,  )   .   .


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 20


 20      ,

----------


## Octopus

> 20      ,


  ,     (     )

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     (     )


  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,     (     )


.. ...... :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> .. ......


   ?  :EEK!:

----------


## Octopus



----------


## YUM

> ?


       ...? :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...?


   ?  :EEK!:

----------


## YUM

> ?


 -  ?
 :EEK!:  :Dezl:

----------

> ?


,    ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ,


  :yes:   ,        :Wink:

----------

> ,

----------


## Octopus

!!!

 !   !!!       .    ,     !     .  ,  .   :Big Grin: 

 :Smilie:

----------

??? , !!! ()

----------


## Octopus

,  -,   !!!!     ,  ,   .  ,        .      ...

                (..     -    ),  "   ".   ,     ... ,  ...

----------

> ,  -,   !!!!     ,  ,   .  ,        .      ...
> 
>                 (..     -    ),  "   ".   ,     ... ,  ...


     : / , ,      .

----------


## shrilanka

> 


    ?
 :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> : / , ,      .


,        ????  :Wow: 

*Octopus*   ...    8         12  :Wink:

----------


## Octopus

> *Octopus*   ...    8         12


   ,    :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

*Octopus*,        -    ,        :Wink:

----------


## Octopus

> *Octopus*,        -    ,


         1 ,      20%.          :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> 1 ,      20%.


( )   ,   " "    ,      ...    ,   ?             1  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Octopus

,   .  .

----------


## shrilanka

> 1 ,      20%.


..     .,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Octopus

> ..     .,


  ?    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?    ,


...     :yes:

----------


## Octopus

,   .         , ...

----------


## shrilanka

*Octopus*,   :Embarrassment: 
     .

----------

> ,        ????


      ?

----------


## shrilanka

** , 


> ,


  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

..   ,   - ,       ..      :Wow:

----------

> ...


   - ?    ,..  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

!     ?    .

----------

> !     ?    .


      ? -,   .  ,   .  :Wink: 
 : "   ,   ..    "? ()

----------

-     -   .
     ,           ,   ,      .     ,                  .   :Frown:     -   ...  ,  ?   ,   ,  , ...    , .   :Frown:

----------


## Jubi

,      :War:

----------


## timik153

> ,       ,  ,  .     .   ,  ,     .  ,     .       (     ).
>      . , ,      -  ,  , ,   "",    . , ,     .    "".  " ",     ,   . .
>  ... ,  ,     .   .


    ,,      ,   ,      ..    ,      .....                      ,  " " ..

----------


## timik153

,    ,          "" .
   , .  ""     . 90%    ,   ,      .    ..    .

 300, ,, ...
  ,  ""    ,  ,   ,              ..  ,  ,       ...    .

----------

(),        ,  Ψ.

     ,    .,   .  .

,          .   !

      .

----------

!    .   :Wow: 

  , ,     .  :Smilie:     .   .    -  .    .

   - ,        ,    .     , !   .    -   ! ,   ,  .

----------


## _

> - ,


          ,  ,    -       !   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Allisa

> ,        ,    .     , !   .    -   ! ,   ,  .


+++++++5

   ,    , ,   :Wow:

----------

> ,  ,    -       !


 ,     ,     . !
      !     .    .
          . 
      ,      :       - . 
  .

----------

,      ,   ,          ,     .
  ....

----------

,     .
   ?
 ,            .
           ?! !

----------


## _

> ,


       , ,     .    ,     ,     .   :Smilie:

----------


## stas

,      ,   ,       ,         "  ?"  "     ", -      ,        .

----------

> , ,     .    ,     ,     .


        ,     ,       ,         .
      .

----------


## YUM

> ,     ,       ,         .
>       .


    "" .    .       ,          .   ,    " ".       ..  ""  10 .   ? 
  ?

----------


## _

> ,         .


   ,       ,    ,       .  ,    -   . : ".    - !"   :Big Grin:

----------


## Rokkanon

"",   ,    ,      .  :Smilie:

----------

-,     "".  ,    ,             , , ,              ,     XXXXXX  ,        ,   , ...
    ,         ...     ,   .
  ,     ,      ,     ,  .           .  :Wow: 
      ,     ,      ,   ...
  ""          -      ...

 , ...   :Frown:

----------


## NikGerka

-  - ... 

  ,

----------


## Rokkanon

> -  - ... 
> 
>   ,



        ,    ,     " "      , .      .    .     , ,  .

----------

.    "  "      .    ""  ,   ,   ,    ,   .
  ,  ,            .  ,       . 
" "      ...       ,     ?   ,  .

----------


## _

** ,    ,      ?     ,   3   ,      - .
   ,       ,    ,    .

P.S.     ,      ,    .

----------


## Rokkanon

,     . ,  ""-   ,   ,  ,   ?

----------


## YUM

> "",   ,    ,      .


 :7: 
     " - !"

----------


## Youlia

> ,  ""-   ,   ,  ,   ?


      ,       :yes:

----------


## Rokkanon

> ,


  , (.    .      ,   ..    .    ,   .

----------


## Youlia

,    :   ,      :yes:

----------

> ** ,    ,      ?     ,   3   ,      - .
>    ,       ,    ,    .
> 
> P.S.     ,      ,    .


, ,   .        .   .  :Wow: 
   -  .      , .   -        .




> ,     . ,  ""-   ,   ,  ,   ?


,    .  , ,   .




> ,    :   ,


.    ""     ,       ,    .  :Wow: 
     ""  " ".      .

----------


## NikGerka

?       ,     ...    -    :Wink:

----------

,    .   :Wow: 
    . 
 , .
     ,      ,  : "       ".

----------


## NikGerka

?          :Smilie:  

           ,    ?

----------


## YUM

> ?          
> ..?


?  15 !  :Wow:

----------


## _

> ,


 :8: 



> ,     . ,  ""-   ,   ,  ,   ?


       ,   ,      ?     .     ,       :       .    ,     .      ,             .        ,     .
     .   -   - .   ,  - .
, ,      , , .    .    ,     .

----------

> ?          
> 
>            ,    ?


, ,    .     .   ,        ,     .   .  ,  ,  ,   . 
   -    .  ,      .  ,   .      -   . 
      " " - ,      :Wink:    ,   .   ,               () ,      -   ,   .     . 
     , ,    ,   ...  
  .
       ,  ,   ,    - ,     . 
 ,   -  . , . 
 -.  :Wow:

----------


## NikGerka

...     -   ,       .
          ,      .      :   -  5 ,    +  ,     - ,    .

----------


## Youlia

> -   ,   .     .


     ...          :Big Grin:

----------

> ,      .      :   -  5 ,    +  ,     - ,    .


-,        .  .  :Big Grin: 
         .    ,   ,  ,  ,  .

   " ",       ,   .  ,       ,      .   ,    ,      -  .     .  , ,    ,  ,      .  -,   ,  ,  . 
  ,   - . 
,    .
   , .  ,   ,   ,  ...   ,             .
 .

,    ,   ,      .
  ,      .

----------


## YUM

,         !
               . 
   ,       36  .
..  100   !        ,  ,     - .
(         )
 :Frown:

----------


## agur

,     ...       ,  )))   : "...... "  :Wow: 

         :      ? :Hmm: 
 :yes:

----------

> ,     ...       ,  )))   : "...... " 
> 
>          :      ?


  !!! :Wow:

----------


## lala07

> ,         !
>                . 
>    ,       36  .
> ..  100   !        ,  ,     - .


 ! ,     (       ???  :Wow: ),    ! ,      ,    . ---......
    -  ?  :Frown:

----------


## Lenik

- !    ,   .            :Wow:

----------

> - !    ,   .


 :Big Grin: 
          !

----------


## Tasik

,   ,     (((      (((

----------


## Glawbuch

""  ! ,  ! 
     .  ,  ,     .      ,    .    ,      .            - ,    . ",  !   ,  ...!" ,    !!!      .     ,           . "",-,- "  ? , ?   ,         ?" 
   !  :Stick Out Tongue:      , ,        !
, ,    !  :Stick Out Tongue: 
,  ,          .     ,    .

  "" , .

----------


## Glawbuch

> - !    ,   .


         .     , . :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

> .


  23      ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glawbuch

> 23      ?


    .  :Stick Out Tongue:    23?  ?

----------


## lala07

> 23      ?


,  .    ... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

.      .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,   ,     ...     ,      ..

----------


## YUM

> ,   ,     (((      (((


.!
   ,  ,     .
     ...    ,  ,     .
,         ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lala07

> .!
>    ,  ,     .
>      ...    ,  ,     .
> ,         ...


   ?   -    ,    ----.... :Big Grin:

----------

> ...    ,  ,     .


*YUM*, ?    !   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*, ?    !


! 
   !
-     !
       ...  -? :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> ,         ...


 )

----------


## YUM

> )


3277428 :yes: 
   ? :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

?  :Wow:

----------


## _

*Tasik*,            :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> *Tasik*,


     .
, ,   -  !
 . .
.    -  .
.   .
     ! :Stick Out Tongue: 
,  ,  ...
     .
  , 
,     ...
 ,   
  ...  .

  .
 .  
      !
     ...
   ...

.  !
   ...
.. .
, ! , ...
   "" ... ...
  ....  -!

----------


## Tasik

, ,   
 ,   



   ,   





  -    





 ,   





  ..,   

 ,   

 ,    

   ..

----------


## YUM

> , ,   
>  ,   
> 
> 
> 
>    ,   
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!!!!  !!!!  :yes: 
    .

----------


## Zhanna-2583

:Abuse:

----------

